# unexpected, but not really a discovery



## bottlenutboy (Jul 30, 2007)

it was really more of a mishap, its 5:00 A.M. here and i just got back from the hospital getting my leg stitched up, 6 stitches, my first time getting stitches, i was scared shitless.... im not going to go into how it happened beacause i dont like to feel stupid... 

 who wants to see the stitches?[]


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 30, 2007)

I just guessing maybe that wooden bottle tumbeler went haywire? Anything less than 6" I just use a bandaid.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 30, 2007)

i have cracked my  noggin a good 4 times..staples stitches
 had  them glue a  cut  under one eye.
 18 stitches in  an elbow
 the full distance in back of my ear top to bottom
 for an operation behind my left ear
 we should share some battle wound storys! mind if i make a thread?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 30, 2007)

nope it wasnt my homemade tumbler gone wild, i got in a fight with this big guy, atleast 6'8" tall and 350lbs of man killing muscle![] as he went down he pulled a knife and got my leg pretty good... but its ok it was worth it to defend my lady friends honor![]

 actually i tripped over a roll of tar paper for roofing, stumbled around, kicked a 5 gallon bucket while trying not to fall, when i kicked it i tried to step on over it again trying not to fall, and i stepped in it, fell, the bucket didnt turn over, so it cut the crap out of my leg, bad enough i was afraid to look.... 

 go ahead, take over this one, ill post some gruesome pictures of it all stitched up later...


----------



## capsoda (Jul 31, 2007)

You want dat I should send you one a my spare legs??? You can juss lop off yours an use da plastic one. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## alabasterbottle (Jul 31, 2007)

**it happens, I ripped my leg up trying to shake loose a few insulators from a old pole in Jakin,Ga on Sunday.., and it was only (3) CD 203's .....oh well
 ~T.Y.


----------



## towhead (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh Spencer!  Certainly isn't funny that you had to get stitches, but when I read your description of what happened.....I couldn't help it....I was laughing so hard I cried!


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2007)

Know the feeling Spence.  Let's just say that I'm accident prone.  Started back when I was a kid and still continues today.  Let's see.
 Fell on a can lid - seven stitches in knee.
 Wrecked a wheelbarrow- seven stitches in knee.
 Hydraplaned off a fresh painted porch after a rain. - Butterfly stitch in back of head.
 Too close to batter playing sand lot ball- seven stitches to head.
 Fish hook in the head.
 After a while the ER gets to know you on a first name basis. Stitches are no fun. Hang in there and heal up.


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, me too, I know about stitches....once upon a time, had a rope swing ....next to a barbwire fence....well, not pretty when you land on it or in it or....[]  yes, was afraid to look! []


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2007)

Spence maybe this trip to the emergency room will help you feel better.  It was funny to everyone but me.

 The Fish Hook in the Head Trip to the ER.
 I enjoy fishing and several years ago I decided to make up some trot lines to set in the creek for catfish.  I went to Wallyworld and bought all the necessary items and it was after dark when I returned.  I turned on the shop lights and stretched out the main line and began tying on the short lines with the sinkers and hooks.  I knew it was going to be a slow process so I was sitting on a stool to do the tying.  Well things were going good until I dropped one of the hooks I was tying on.  I bent over to pick it up and felt a sharp sting in the top of my head.  I thought that  one of them ol guinea wasp had stung me and reached up to rub it.  That's when I realized that I had just stuck the last hook that I had tied on into my scalp. Through my favorite fishing cap and into the scalp. So here I sit on the stool , hooked on my own trot line.  I tried to back it out but no way.  Now this is not one of those small #7 bream hooks.  This thing is one of those #0 set hooks, with a long, sharp barb.  This thing is meant to hold a 30 lb catfish without bending.  And is doing one heck of a job holding a 200 lb Buster.  So nothing to do but cut the line and go get the wifey to help.  I go in the house and tell her I need a little help.  Then I show her this giant set hook sticking out of the cap.  I tell her to take the sissors and cut a small hole so the cap would come over the eye on the hook. What does she do, she cuts a hoe in my favorire cap that you could stick your thumb through.  Now I got a big patch of cap with a fish hook through it stuck in my head.  She says "what do you want me to do ?" after she laughs of course.  I tell her to back it out , but she says it makes her squimish looking at it.  She says I need to go to the ER to get it out.  I said no way am I going to the ER, but this thing is stuck and it seemed as though the harder I worked the deeper it got.  So, me and the wife jump in my pickup and off we go to the ER, 10 miles away.  She sayin I should slow down and you guessed it, I meet a patrol car  and I'm doing 60 in a 35 zone.  He whips around with blue lights flashing.  He pulls up behind me and I know he's running my licence plate. I ain't got time to be fooling around with no speeding ticket.  So I go to the patrol car and it happens that I know the patrolman.  So I apologize for speeding and told the patrolman that I was in a hurry because I got a hook in my head. "A what he asks".  A hook.  And then he spots it and begins to laugh so hard he can't even tell me to go ahead, he just waves his arms.  So I arrive at the ER, and you know the drill. Life history , forms, forms and I'm sitting in the lobby with this big ol set hook in my head for everyone passing by to gaze at as I fill out all these forms. Finally, they take me back and of course everyone there has to look and give their opinion of how to remove the hook. So they finally reach an agreement.  Push the barb through the skin, then cut the hook in half so the eye of the hook doesn't have to go through the "new" hole. They deaden the scalp first of course.  So they push it through and attempt to cut the hook with surgical instruments. They destroy about three instruments before they realize that this thing is hard to cut.  One of the EMTs goes out to his personel truck and brings back a pair of rusted needle nose pliers with side cutters.  Finally he snips through the hook and I get to go home. And of course everybody hears about it and when they see  me ask "have you hooked any big ones lately?"


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 1, 2007)

buster, that's one great story, i have gotten hooks stuck in me before, but not that bad.   as far as fishing stoyes go.  there is a place on the bay where the road is next to it with a guard rail.  i normaly wear tennis shoe when i fish, but this time i had my diggin boots on,  when steping back over the rail with a rod in my hand, my boot hug up on the guard rail, it dosn't allow your ankle to move like tennis shoes, over i went, landed on my right knee and elbow.  my husband got the hook out that was minor,  as i laid there on the road in intens pain, my husband said " get up before someone sees you"?  when he realize i wasn't going to get that fast, he help,  he fainaly realize i had really hurt my self.  after ice on the knee we kept fishing.   my knee was like a great fruit for 2 weeks. thank s for sharing your story.   rhona


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh Buster!  I am crying again!  And Rhona...."get up before somebody sees you....??!!"  LOL!!  kinda  reminds me of my sister....when I was younger....she said  "You aren't leaving work early....you're not sick!"  Well, I left.... and when she got home from work she asked mom "Where's Julie?" ....  in the hospital ....appendicitis attack!   hee hee ....anything to get out of work early ! []


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed Rhona and Julie.  Well anyway, coming back home from the ER, I'm driving and fuming because the wife couldn't get the hook out. I got a shaved out patch of hair and a big gauze patch on my head. I look over at her and said "I had a pair of them rusted needle noose pliers in the shop".  So next time you'll know what to do !!!!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

[][][]you said it would make me smile, but i didnt think it would make me smile this much! im in tears here!   Next time??? [][][]

 great stories guys!...oh, and girls!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 1, 2007)

He Buster, My brother did that one time, well sorta. While fishing on the Gulf Shores Pier  for Spanish Mackerel and King Mackerel where there were alot of people things got a little dicey. There were red lines that said stay back, hook hazard and yellow lines that said walk between the yellow lines for safety. You always get some doof who wanders in to see what is going on. Weeeeell, on a back stroke my brother hook the doof in the side of the head and begain the forward cast. EEEEEEYYYYYOOOOOOWWWYYYY. is about the sound the guy made. My goofy brother turned around mad as hell and yelled "You Screwed Up My Cast you #$$^&*() And You Will Have To Go To The Hospital So I Can Get My Jig Back!!!! He is a very sencitive type.[&:]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

CAUTION: not for people with weak stomachs

 here's the stitches as i promised


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Spencer that looks like a fossil of a fish.[][][][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

strangely it does look very similiar...[]


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2007)

ah yes mishaps!! when i fist moved to knoxville i needed work so i got hired at a stamping plant! well that was short lived , hey spence take care man beeee carefull mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 2, 2007)

hi rick, i almost fell off my chair laughting when i saw that pic.  laughter is good.  spence,  i really hope your leg is ok and it will heal quickly.  julie had the apendix thing, went to work, wasn't felling good. kept telling every one i was having pain in my lower right side.  one of the guys i work with, kept saying oh i have appedasitis, i have to go home.  early the next morning was feeling worst.  went to one of those walk in doc's, they sent me striaght to the hospital.  they had ruptured.  out of work 2 months[].  i hope your's didn't do that, it's bad news.  mike that look like one nasty cut.   take care everyone, stay away from hooks and buckets.   rhona


----------



## LC (Aug 2, 2007)

I can remember when I was a youngster, my Mother & Father , Brother, and two Sisters would go fishing all day at a lake that was close by. We would fish all day, and what ever we caught, we took home and cleaned them, and that would be our supper. Well, my Mother always used a cane pole, and you had to watch out for her every time she would throw out. That Woman could really whip that line when she threw it out into the water. Well, once I got a little too close to her as she was whipping that line and She set the hook right through my ear. Needless to say, I took off running up and down the bank screaming like a Banshee with my Mother with her cane pole running back and forth behind me trying to get a hold of me. Ended up my blasted Sister stuck out a foot and tripped me. I hit the ground like a rock, darn near knocked the wind right out of me. And yes, here came dad with his rusty pliers and a pair of cutters. He cut the hook in two, and pulled it out of my ear, with me of course still screaming like a Banshee. Always kept a good eye out for my Mother after that when it came time for her to whip that line into the water.....[/align]


----------

